# PIC18F4550 primeros pasos



## wii (May 14, 2010)

Agradecería que me facilitaran practicas de principiante con el pic 18f4550, en verdad me he emocionado con este micro-controlador, pero no se otro lenguaje mas que el asm, si tienen para encender y apagar un led y hacer una matriz de led con eso tendria para trabajar


----------



## thenot (May 16, 2010)

podrias ponerle un bootloader al pic.. asi se ace mas facil el grabarlos, yo me ice una plaquita y le puse uno y toy mas ke contento con el XD

si quieres te puedo guiar..


----------



## Pablet (May 16, 2010)

lo mejor para trabajar con pics de gama alta es utilizar C, pero no el C de CCS, sino un C mucho mas basico como con C18. Te permite aprovechar todo el rendimiento del pic, sin ser demasiado complicado. te recomiendo que te lo bajes, es de microchip y se integra con MPLAB. Lo malo. . .  que en internet no hay demasiados amigos de C18. . .  y no hay demasiada informacion como en CCS. .  pero bueno te puede recomendar,si los moderadores me lo permiten, algunas paginas que trabajan en c18.
Un saludo


----------



## wii (May 16, 2010)

ya he bajado el c18 de mplab y todo corre de maravillas, para quemar tengo el gpt-usb y si lo reconoce, lee y graba perfectamente, ya encontré algún programita que postearé como vaya avanzando. mi primera práctica es demasiado sencilla ya que he programado el 16f84a pero quiero saltar a un nuevo nivel y todo es nuevo. gracias por el comentario


----------



## wii (May 17, 2010)

gracias thenot como es eso del bootloader?


----------



## wii (May 17, 2010)

claro estoy en la mejor disposición de aprender.


----------



## thenot (May 18, 2010)

para que te lo voy a explicar si en el siguiente link esta todo muy bien explicado..

http://www.robotsperu.org/foros/viewtopic.php?t=872

Cualquier cosa pregunta no mas!..(ojala no se me olvide revisar.. :B)


----------



## JPTZ (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola a todos... tengo un problemita, hice un programa para generar una senoidal de 9K con el pic 18f2455 anda perfecto pero no asi con el 4550, estoy trabajando a 48MHz con todos los fuses correspondientes... saben a q se puede deber esto? si supuestamente los micros son similares... en el 4550 es segun mediciones he concluido q esta trabajando con el osc interno a 1 Mhz. Agradezco cualquier ayuda. Saludos


----------



## lordk (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola, como ya dijeron para pic 18F se recomienda usar C ya que son  mas los dispositivos y el potencial de estos micros comparados con los 16F.   Las librerias ya creadas para el control de los mismos nos facilitan aun mas.  Utiliza C18 que es el compilador de Microchip. Este diseñado a la par de las familias 18f por lo que es el compilador optimo por defecto. Lo bajas de la pagina y buscas el crack por la web.   Sin crack te dura 3 meses (creo) y luego pasa a una version estandar. EL cual lo puedes seguir utilizando pero sin algunas prestaciones, ejemplo, pasa de un radio de 2:1 a 7:1.  El asm que ya aprendiste no es en vano, no te preocupes. Ya que para la ejecucion de ISR (rutinas de interrupcion) las vas a programas en asm ya que quieres que se hagan lo mas rapido posible.  el 18f4550 tiene varios ejemplos en la web. busca y encontraras.


----------



## Pablet (Jul 13, 2010)

el c18 es gratuito, de hecho no es un programa, sino tan solo un compilador que funciona bajo MPLAB de Microchip
Un saludo


----------



## asantoya (Ago 24, 2011)

hola si este post aun esta activo necesito un favor:
soy estudiante de ing. de sistemas
estoy haciendo un proyecto para programar un pic 18f4550 o 18f2550 en C que encienda y apague un led cada 1 segundo y luego simular ello en el proteus.. si alguien tiene el codigo mas el esquema en proteus se lo agradeceria


----------



## cesarcesar (Sep 10, 2016)

asantoya dijo:


> hola si este post aun esta activo necesito un favor:
> soy estudiante de ing. de sistemas
> estoy haciendo un proyecto para programar un pic 18f4550 o 18f2550 en C que encienda y apague un led cada 1 segundo y luego simular ello en el proteus.. si alguien tiene el codigo mas el esquema en proteus se lo agradeceria


Hola yo estoy empezando con el PIC18F4550 en MPLABX con el compilador C18 y tengo este código para encender y apagar un led cada segundo, espero sirva.
Saludos


----------

